# Wholesale supply sites



## serfmunke (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello I am looking for wholesale suppliers in or near Philadelphia. I found one place so far, Wholesale Supplies Plus. The site has a lot of what I need and is in OH so I feel that is fairly close to me. Anyone have any experience with them?

Thanks!


----------



## Genny (Apr 14, 2011)

If you're looking to save money by picking up your order, then I'm not sure that Wholesale Supplies Plus (WSP) is a good choice.  They have the shipping already included in the prices of the products.  They no longer give a discount for picking up orders.  There's a lot on here about them lately.  If you put WSP in the search feature here and look through a few pages, you'll get a lot of info.

Natures Garden Candles is in Wellington, Ohio.  They have great customer service and pretty good prices.  

Here's a list of other suppliers in Ohio
http://www.suppliersbystate.com/state-l ... .php?st=OH


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

serfmunke said:
			
		

> Hello I am looking for wholesale suppliers in or near Philadelphia. I found one place so far, Wholesale Supplies Plus. The site has a lot of what I need and is in OH so I feel that is fairly close to me. Anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> Thanks!


I would highly recommend Wholesale Supplies Plus (Broadview Heights, OH). They have quite an extensive selection of products,shipping is included in the pricing.If you have questions, the ladies who answer their customer service line are great, and can answer any question you have.I have had good shopping deals with them,and  am  very impressed by their service.

_spammy links deleted - the mod team_


----------

